
How to Scale Distributed SQL to 1M+ Inserts per Second - sickeythecat
https://blog.yugabyte.com/how-yugabytedb-scales-to-more-than-1-million-inserts-per-sec/
======
bradhe
Honestly this marketing piece should be titled "How to configure our company's
product so it can hit specific throughput metrics."

~~~
sidch
Yugabyte PM here. The goal is to demonstrate that even SQL databases can now
be scaled to 1M inserts per second, a feat that was previously reserved for
NoSQL databases.

~~~
PeterZaitsev
This is not the case. There are in fact many SQL capable databases which
showed such results, Clustrix and MySQL Cluster (NDB) among them. Here is link
to benchmark (to actually rather old version) [https://www.mysql.com/why-
mysql/benchmarks/mysql-cluster/](https://www.mysql.com/why-
mysql/benchmarks/mysql-cluster/)

